# Fotografia de nuvens



## Luis França (20 Nov 2006 às 12:43)

Inicio este tópico para fotos de nuvens em geral (todos os tipos), mesmo que tenham sido tiradas noutros anos ou actuais.

Lenticulares





















Sunpillars


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2006 às 12:53)

Luis França disse:


> Inicio este tópico para fotos de nuvens em geral (todos os tipos), mesmo que tenham sido tiradas noutros anos ou actuais.



Das fotos isto é o que eu vejo no meu pc....


----------



## Luis França (20 Nov 2006 às 13:59)

Tens razão. Alguns browsers encravam (IE, Firefox e Flock) com as fotos colocadas em blogs; experimenta o Opera ou então http;//meteopt.blogspot.com

Já vi que vou ter que as colocar no Flickr e depois redirecciono. Desculpas a todos. Vou tratar disso ainda hoje.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 16:03)

Luis França disse:


> Tens razão. Alguns browsers encravam (IE, Firefox e Flock) com as fotos colocadas em blogs; experimenta o Opera ou então http;//meteopt.blogspot.com
> 
> Já vi que vou ter que as colocar no Flickr e depois redirecciono. Desculpas a todos. Vou tratar disso ainda hoje.



Belas lenticulares! Destas nunca vi, só em fotografia ou filme!


----------



## Luis França (20 Nov 2006 às 16:18)

Mesmo em frente da minha janela (tenho outras tiradas na Madeira) em Lisboa.
É que isto de andar sempre de ventas no ar à procura das nuvens já me valeu ser assaltado 2 vezes (e o material voou). Assim prefiro as janelas altas


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 19:03)

Luis França disse:


> Mesmo em frente da minha janela (tenho outras tiradas na Madeira) em Lisboa.
> É que isto de andar sempre de ventas no ar à procura das nuvens já me valeu ser assaltado 2 vezes (e o material voou). Assim prefiro as janelas altas



A sério Luis!     filhos da mãe, isto realmente  
Essa impressionou-me!


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2006 às 22:01)

Gostei bastante, principalmente das lenticulares


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 22:04)

Luis França disse:


> Mesmo em frente da minha janela (tenho outras tiradas na Madeira) em Lisboa.
> É que isto de andar sempre de ventas no ar à procura das nuvens já me valeu ser assaltado 2 vezes (e o material voou). Assim prefiro as janelas altas



Em Benfica ou nas Azenhas??? Se for em Benfica, percebe-se.....nas Azenhas já não...

Um abraço


----------



## Luis França (21 Nov 2006 às 01:02)

Foi em Benfica, claro com aqueles prédios em fundo que tu conheces (Damaia e Amadora). Fui assaltado em Sintra (1998) na estrada para Monserrate (twice) e 2mil contos ao ar. Desde aí, sempre com cuidados redobrados antes de sair do carro ou com companhia. Serviu-me de lição!


----------



## dj_alex (21 Nov 2006 às 08:56)

Luis França disse:


> Foi em Benfica, claro com aqueles prédios em fundo que tu conheces (Damaia e Amadora). Fui assaltado em Sintra (1998) na estrada para Monserrate (twice) e 2mil contos ao ar. Desde aí, sempre com cuidados redobrados antes de sair do carro ou com companhia. Serviu-me de lição!



    Na estrada de Monserrate???


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

Já as tinha visto no blog, são excelentes!


----------



## Bruno Campos (22 Nov 2006 às 08:58)

Belas fotos... 
Agora isso dos roubos é q não está com nada!!! é tudo uma cambada de gatunos, de ladroes e de chupistas!!! 

Pra ser uma perde de tanto valor... isso é material de primeira Luis!!!


----------



## Luis França (22 Nov 2006 às 13:18)

Era de primeira, era. Uma Mamiya 6x6 + 2 lentes, um fotómetro Mastersix Pro e um carregador 6x6. Depois tive que comprar tudo outra vez. Com cuidados redobrados nunca mais fui gamado. Pelo menos até hoje (e a bófia não mexeu uma palha). Como não há seguro para fotógrafos que trabalhem em exteriores ... azar meu!

http://meteopt.blogspot.com  - já actualizei com mais imagens!


----------



## Seringador (22 Nov 2006 às 13:59)

Enfim nada ajuda a ser freelancer neste país ..... belas fotos, tinhas razão são excelentes, falta ver quem habita em cima dessas lenticulares


----------



## N Tomasini Jr (25 Nov 2006 às 00:33)

Parabéns pelas fotos. Mui belas.
Sds.


----------



## Luis França (29 Dez 2006 às 03:24)

Lenticulares (?) ou cirros e cumulus ...  tiradas ontem - 28.12.2006







http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/12/mais-lenticulares.html


----------

